# RCA caps



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone use them? The logic in me tells me they are snake oil. I should worry about EFI and RF noise leaking out of my stereo like I need to worry about electricity leaking out of my outlets right?


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

If you think the idea reeks of snake oil don't use them. 

The reason for them is to short unused inputs so they don't add any noise from something else (computer) or somewhere else (TV/radio transmission tower). Most of the time there is a common ground for all inputs. Unused inputs can pick up stray RFI that is shared over that common ground. Making sure unused ones don't pick up stray RFI can't hurt. 

Make you own shorting plugs from old cheap-o RCA cables. Just cut the wire off and short the signal and ground wires. Plug them into any unused inputs on your receiver or preamp. You may not hear much if any difference but a lot of that is system dependent.

Many people (including me) feel they are effective and they certainly can't hurt. All in all they are a cheap tweak.

Don't under any circumstances short any output; tape, preamp or otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I see. I wasn't sure where the extra noise could come from. I read about them on music direct and it had a snake oil ad to go with them.

Then I saw them on partsexpress and I was just trying to figure out what is was all about. I thought about using old RCA cables too.  Maybe I'll try the cables and if it sounds cleaner with headphones, I'll order $20 woth of caps.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

It really depends on the inherent resolution of your system. Thats why I suggested cutting up some old cheap cables and trying them first. It's the shorting of the input connectors that matters. What you use to do it with is academic. Many systems may not show an audible difference. In any case it can't hurt as long as you short only unused inputs.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I use them and they work great, like another mentioned if one doesnt have a resolving system the cap may not be a tweak you can hear, alot of what some call "snake oil" are not products suited for more budget or mass market gear, these items dont resolve detail and have other factors that need to be overcome before some of these items are going to be of benefit. I wish more understood this and had experience with gear that can let some of this stuff show its benefit. Far too many things are dismissed by those who dont have the experience with the calibur of gear this stuff is targeted at.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree that many possible differences in performance are too easily dismissed. It also has to be said that there are many "tweaks" that people claim to hear differences with that have no support in solid theory nor measurement. There is much lack of understanding on the "tweak" side of the influence of expectation bias and placebo effect, as well as the large variability in human perception within and between subjects. There is much intolerance on the other side for assumptions of benefits with no evidence other than someone's belief that they heard something different.

Both sides need to focus more on the why than on promoting their beliefs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, I cut up used RCA cables from the parts bin. Total cost, actually throwing cables away instead of storing them forever.

I am up for near free mods, even if they don't work. Like cutting up a mouse pad and putting them under the feet of a CD player and putting a hockey puck in the middle. Stuff like that.

Will it work? Who knows, but if it's a .01 percent improvement, it didn't cost anything.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is a good use for damaged or defective cables as well.


----------



## marantz88 (Feb 4, 2010)

I noticed that those caps are just that, caps. No shorting. Just metal dust covers. So could I use rca jacks without cutting and connecting the wire ends, or would the wires pick up RF signals and such ?
If it wasn't a lot of work I'd try it myself, but maybe your answers will withold me.

For dust protection I could just connect a cable between left and right inputs.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The hanging wires are RF antenna unless shorted.onder: 

It's not a lot of work. Just cut the RCA plug from the cable leaving an inch or so of wire. Strip the inner and outer wires. Twist the wires together Cover the bare wire with electrical tape. Plug the RCA plug into an unused input.:T 

End of lesson!:nerd:


----------



## marantz88 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks. It's not the cutting that's a lot of work, of course, but to get my equipment into the middle of the room  Well, I'll see


----------

